# New white spots on nipples and around nipples...is this a sign?!



## fizzy77

Hi All im back again!!
I live on this website since i joined a few days ago!! Not telling anyone we are TTC so its great getting advice and help from you all (1st time TTC too!) Had quite a few pregnancy symptoms over the last few weeks and noticed small white lumps around nipples and aereola yesterday. BBs been tender for few weeks and having stomach cramps like AF coming but thats been going on a week. Also dizzy spells and bit nauseous on and off. Periods irregular but on day 40 now of my cycle but keep getting BFN! So frustrating! Making an appointment for doc next week. Never had these feelings that might be pregnant before and was convinced initially but keep getting these damn BFN! Good luck to all the TTC ers!!! xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Hi, just saw your post as I was on main page and just thought i'd let you know, that I have white spots on aereola, and have had a while. I hope this is a good sign for you. x


----------



## mummy_blues

i got them in 1st trimester, but I already had my :bfp: weeks before that, but if the tests keep giving you repeated bfns, then I'm not really sure what it is, maybe just a case of hormone imbalance, but talk to your doctor, hope he gives you an answer, good luck!


----------



## fizzy77

rachael872211 said:


> Hi, just saw your post as I was on main page and just thought i'd let you know, that I have white spots on aereola, and have had a while. I hope this is a good sign for you. x

Cheers for that!! Ill keep my fingers crossed that it is a sign and one day ill get a BFP! Good luck with the bump!! xx


----------



## Ghost

All your signs look good for you Hun, fingers crossed. I know the spots it can be a sign of preg , however I've had them twice before and it was around ovulation , and then just before af begun and I wasn't pregnant. Sorry chick x


----------



## fizzy77

mummy_blues said:


> i got them in 1st trimester, but I already had my :bfp: weeks before that, but if the tests keep giving you repeated bfns, then I'm not really sure what it is, maybe just a case of hormone imbalance, but talk to your doctor, hope he gives you an answer, good luck!

Thanks!!! Hoping its a sign but at the moment i keep looking for them!!! Def not imagining them all as ive never even thought for a moment ive been pregnant before this. Ill keep my fingers crossed anyway!!! xx


----------



## fizzy77

Ghost said:


> All your signs look good for you Hun, fingers crossed. I know the spots it can be a sign of preg , however I've had them twice before and it was around ovulation , and then just before af begun and I wasn't pregnant. Sorry chick x

Thanks!! Ive never noticed them before but i havent really spent as much time studying my BBs as i have these last few weeks cos of other things going on with my body! My DH has never noticed them before and he does tend to study them quite a bit!!:haha: Have been expecting AF for a few weeks with the cramps ive had but not appeared yet but then still BFN's. All seems too good to be true though!:shrug:


----------



## Starmoon

Fizzy, I sort of had these anyway,I think that is just the way my nipples are. I will say though that when I got my BFP a couple of weeks ago I tested because I KNEW I was pregnant (my symptoms were sore boobs, pulling and stretching uterus) and even though in previous months I thought I had symptoms and did not believe the BFN, when I actually did get the BFP the symptoms were different somehow and as I said, I knew (not that I believed the original feint pink line!!!)


----------



## ArticBaby

fizzy77 said:


> Hi All im back again!!
> I live on this website since i joined a few days ago!! Not telling anyone we are TTC so its great getting advice and help from you all (1st time TTC too!) Had quite a few pregnancy symptoms over the last few weeks and noticed small white lumps around nipples and aereola yesterday. BBs been tender for few weeks and having stomach cramps like AF coming but thats been going on a week. Also dizzy spells and bit nauseous on and off. Periods irregular but on day 40 now of my cycle but keep getting BFN! So frustrating! Making an appointment for doc next week. Never had these feelings that might be pregnant before and was convinced initially but keep getting these damn BFN! Good luck to all the TTC ers!!! xxxx

Fingers Crossed hun :flower:


----------



## K123

I can't comment much on the white spots but wanted to say I agree with you that as a 1st time TTCer I find coming on here great too! It's great to have a place you can ask the strangest of questions that you can't ask anyone else and get sensible answers back!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Those are called Montgomery's tubercles. They are indeed a sign of pregnancy. They secrete a protective liquid that protects your nipples from breakdown while you're breastfeeding.


----------



## kellybeeb

Thanks for posting this! I have a Micro malanoma on my pitutary glad which means I have pregnancy hormones without the pregnancy throughout the year and I always thought my nipples where abnormal as I always have these little white spots and glands! But this explains it :) Thanks


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AreIn83

Kellybeeb-You're welcome!


----------



## AmandaUk

Hi, Wondering if someone coule give me some advice. Ive been of my pill now for 3 months as me and parter trying for baby. Im having some odd symtoms past few weeks, my nipples are sore from time to time, very oversensative and emotional, dizziness, boobs feel heavy and getting white spots around my nipple area that sometimes seem clearer on some days. I did take a test a week ago but was negative.. but not sure if I'm taking it at the right time or day if that makes sense ladies :) x


----------

